# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Ищу [ Новый курс ] Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.4 (11.

## DrDrDrosos

Здравствуйте! Ищу курс
[ Новый курс ] Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.4 (11.3), КА 2.2 (2.0) и 1C:ERP 2.4 (2.2)   Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
Как я понимаю это курс Гилёва.

----------


## Giotto

Есть курсы:

- Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт» + дополнение по Linux и PostgreSQL
- Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.4
- Подготовка к экзамену специалист-консультант 1СERP 2.4. Управленческий учет (УЦ № 3)
- Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
- Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
- Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
- Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
- Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
- Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
- Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
- Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
- Бюджетирование в ERP 2.2
- Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
- Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
- Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
- Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
- Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
- УЦ-1 Бюджетирование в прикладном решении ERP 2.1
- Регламентированный учёт в ERP 2.1
- Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1СУПП и ЗУП
- Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
- Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## denis-s.b

привет! смог найти данный курс?

----------


## gfi

Всем ДВС!!!!
Огромная просьба ко всем участникам и посетителям!!!! У кого есть свежие билеты на СпецКонса по УТ???? Очень срочно нужно. Вроде подготовился а билетов нет. Книжку приобрел но там такая ахинея!!!! отдельные задачи а не сами билета, только деньги зря потратил.
Спасибо заранее!!!!

----------


## Angola

> Всем ДВС!!!!
> Огромная просьба ко всем участникам и посетителям!!!! У кого есть свежие билеты на СпецКонса по УТ???? Очень срочно нужно. Вроде подготовился а билетов нет. Книжку приобрел но там такая ахинея!!!! отдельные задачи а не сами билета, только деньги зря потратил.
> Спасибо заранее!!!!


https://dropmefiles.com/MsWdI - там всего три билета, больше вопросов будет.

----------


## gfi

Спасибо большое!!!

----------

